# Which Blyxa is it?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

So what's the difference between Blyxa japonica and Blyxa echinosperma? Are there any ways to tell other than to let them flower?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

According to Kasselmann, echinosperma is a variety of aubertii with slight differences in the seeds. I've seen supposed echinosperma, and it really looked like aubertii. Any vegetative differences are probably minimal at best.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The reason I ask is because I was browsing the iwagumi scapes in my Aqua Journals and I looked up the plants in the back and what I thought was surely japonica in the picture was listed as echinosperma.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh, I know what you mean. I think a lot of the stuff labled as echinosperma in there is really japonica.


----------

